
Ask HN: Does anyone fund competitors? - sharemywin
If generic products are good for society(lower prices&#x2F;competition), but aren&#x27;t good investments.<p>How does this play out?
======
PaulHoule
Didn't Microsoft fund Apple back in the 90's?

~~~
twobyfour
Yeah, but that was mostly so that they could claim not to be a monopoly.

